# Battery grip shutter button doesn't work



## kevinkt (Dec 11, 2011)

The shutter button on my battery grip doesn't work (new, out of the box). Granted I did buy a pretty damn cheap one.

What happens is that it focuses, but when pressed fully down, it does not take a photo.

I'm just wondering if there is some setting on my camera (Canon 550D) that I don't know about that makes it work. Otherwise this is probably going to get sent back.


----------



## andrewleephoto (Dec 11, 2011)

did you spin the tab that surrounds the shutter button?


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 11, 2011)

I had the same last week, cleaned the contact points and re-attached it very tight and it worked for me.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Dec 11, 2011)

That's the problem with cheap 3rd party grips sometimes. Send it back.


----------

